# Why is thread locked?



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Why is the thread, "Who do you think is running for President in 2008" locked. I have read all the posts and don't see anything that would indicte it should be locked.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Aythya,

Please check your pm and respond


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Aythaya

I locked it because it was just becoming a whiz match. Everyone was getting testy and it just wasn't productive at all. Locking it may have been a mistake, I don't know I am new at this so have some patience with me please. I just felt people were more angry with each other than the conditions we were arguing about. People are free to begin a new post.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Plainsman,

Thanks for the info. I didn't see it that way but it is your call and I support your decision.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Funny how a topic can get morphed into a debate about a different topic altogether. I started the post with the intention of discussing who was going to run for president, and it ends up as a discussion of why we went to war and abortion. Don't get me wrong, its kind of fun to see where the discussion leads, but Plainsman was right in locking it out in my opinion. Both the war and abortion have been discussed in previous posts and there was a certain degree of edginess starting to develop.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the same thing happens on many of the other threads. Start with a question, morph into other questions or issues, people get hot and rationale debate is lost.

I have no problem with the moderators making the decisions on when to lock a thread. I didn't realize it was locked until I had composed a post.

I enjoy a good debate. I have no illusions that I am going to convince anybody to change their positions. But it is the debate and the objective review of issues that is important to me.


----------

